# Comment lire des vidéos stockées sur Time capsule en 3G?



## benguedj (27 Mai 2010)

Bonjour je possédé depuis un mois un iPad 64go wifi. Je le trouve top mais j'ai une question je recherche un moyen de pouvoir lire mes vidéos stockées sur mon Time capsule a travers le 3G. En gros transformer mon Mac en serveur accessible depuis l ipad. Car toutes mes vidéos sont en avi. Cependant j'ai essayé cette super appli airvideo mais je n arrive pas a la configurer sur mon Mac pour accéder en 3G! Je possède une livebox ya t'il des réglages? 


Merci beaucoup


----------



## Liyad (28 Mai 2010)

Est-tu sur de ne pas confondre 3G et Wifi ?
Sinon, quel est le lien entre 3G et time capsule ?


----------



## benguedj (29 Mai 2010)

merci de ta réponse. Connecté mon ipad qui est connecté en 3G ou en Wifi en dehors de chez moi à mon ordinateur qui est connécté lui méme au réseau ethernet et connecté à ma time capsule. Pour faire simple lire des videos en 3g stocké sur mon ordi depuis mon ipad

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h56 ----------

c bon j'ai réussi


----------



## doums13 (29 Mai 2010)

bonjour, si tu peux expliquer la marche a suivre ce serait top! merci d avance.


----------



## BulgroZ (29 Mai 2010)

AirVideo est la réponse. L'accès par code Pin ne marche pas ? Alors plonge toi la doc de configuration....


----------



## wayne (29 Mai 2010)

Avec MobileMe, tu peux au moins acceder à ton iDisk, (avec la syncro entre la maison, l'iPad, et tout tes autres ordi...


----------



## benguedj (29 Mai 2010)

Oui je le fais en accédant à mon ordinateur via air vidéo je n'arrivais juste pas à le configurer. Application vraiment top


----------

